# 3 Bedrooms Available in a Grand Craftsman Home close to AFI



## Christopher Dreisbach (Jul 8, 2010)

Recent AFI Graduate and a Sound Engineer seek roommates for August 1st.

Lovely 4 Bedroom, 1 and 1/2 Bathroom Craftsman home.

Three bedrooms available.

Where: 523 N. Mariposa Ave. 90004

It's sort of in Little Armenia, sort of Koreatown. It's kind of a nebulous area between Los Feliz, Silverlake, Hollywood, and Downtown. Very close to Scoops and Pure Luck, which are both amazing spots. It's about two blocks from the 101, but the street is quiet, residential, and a bit hilly, with a nice mix of trees.

The house is raised up above the street, and set back with foliage all around it. Very private despite its size. It has a steep brick driveway up to a two car garage and another car pull-in with room for two more. There's a very private backyard that's fenced in, like a little grove. It has a rear entrance near the parking and a front door entry with a big brick front porch.

The house itself is quite grand. It's a large four bedroom craftsman, and it holds a number of
surprises.

First Floor:

Through the back entrance there's a washer and dryer, a little half-bathroom (toilet/sink), and then a kind of 1950's style pink kitchen with three entrances. Garbage disposal, lots of cabinets, standard fridge.Then there's a little breakfast sun room/bar area with plants growing up to the windows,and then a HUGE, OPEN, DOUBLE-SIZED living room area against the front of the house. Lots of space. Hardwood floors. Gas fireplace. Connected to the living room and kitchen is a large dining room. Connected to the sun room/bar area is another kind of sun room surrounded by foliage, which is currently used as an office. There's also an unfinished basement attached to the kitchen which is mostly used for storage.

The living room is fully furnished. Entertainment amenities include: large screen television, PS3, XBOX media center (which streams television shows, movies, music from the network to the TV), record player, printer/scanner, and pretty respectable communal collection of DVD's, vinyl, video games, and graphic novels.

Second Floor:

Large wooden staircase leads to a nice landing with a futon. There are three bedrooms on the second floor as well as the master bath. The master bathroom is large and contains a bathtub/shower combo, honeycomb tiling, window, and closet/drawers for toiletry storage.

The front bedroom and master bedroom share a balcony with a stunning view of downtown LA.

The Available Bedrooms:

1.) $900/month First floor, bedroom: Small room. Wood-tile floor. Two walls with windows. Closet with window. Main door leads to fridge / laundry /rear-entry area, right next to the first-floor half-bathroom. Painted off-white.

2.) $900/month 2nd floor, room with bonus room: Medium room. Hardwood floor. One wall with window. Large closet. Main door leads to landing area, right next to the other bathroom door. Painted light brown. This room has the only doorway to an additional small room, which is carpeted, has two walls covered with windows and has it's own closet. Bonus room is painted yellow and kind of feels like a tree house.

3.) $700/month. 2nd floor, front bedroom: Medium room. Hardwood floor. Two walls with windows. Door onto the balcony. Normal closet. Main door leads to landing area, bathroom doors are across the way. Painted blue-green. Ceiling fan/light.

Who we are:

Hetero life-mates Christopher Dreisbach and Owen Granich-Young. Christopher just graduated from the American Film Institute Conservatory and is pursuing some very promising film and music projects. Owen went to undergrad with Christopher at Hampshire College. They've made many short films together. Owen is a production/post-production sound engineer and a fantastic cook.

We will be living together in the master bedroom to save $, and thrust ourselves into a creative, productive, work environment. The master bedroom is huge. We've set up a Pro-Tools rig and converted the large walk-in closet into an isolation booth for ADR, music recording, etc. This is a definite perk to the house if you are a musician or filmmaker.

We are both neat/clean and used to living with people.

Who we want to live with:

Nice, neat, smart, reliable people. We want to engender a creative environment for creative folks.

Our landlord:

Is actor/writer/director Dick Rude: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0748683/

He is not an *******.

$:

Room prices are listed above. Utilities (gas, electric, water, trash, cable) will be split five ways. Security deposit and first month's rent required before you move in. We're in a two month lease cycle.

Contact:

Email us. Come check out the house.

Pictures:

http://picasaweb.google.com/11...Mariposa?feat=email#


----------

